# Not Plans - Just an Obsession



## rake60 (Mar 20, 2008)

Have you ever looked at something that just kept calling you back
for another look?

I've been looking for a new and different steam model to build.
Some time ago I happened across this web page.
_Cornish Beam engine, Dorothea Quarry, Dyffryn Nantlle_ 

It just may become my next project.
I'm imagining a three walled building, open on one side to show the
workings of the engine. 






There is just too much history rusting away there... 

Rick


----------



## Brass_Machine (Mar 20, 2008)

Rick...

Do you mean build a replica? or buy the property and move there and restore it? ;D ;D

Eric

And good God... that area is beautiful... I can see the scale model now, you are gonna have to do what the model railroad guys do and build the landscape to go with it.


----------



## rake60 (Mar 20, 2008)

Even the model my be stretching the hobby budget.

Rick


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 20, 2008)

Rick,

There are things like this all over the UK. There just isn't enough money or will power to restore them all.

A few have managed to be rescued, and are very good tourist attractions, and seem to pay their own way.

Britain was where the industrial revolution started, and its technology was passed around the world thru it's Empire and later the Commonwealth. 

The industrial revolution is purported to have started just down the road from where I work (no it wasn't me who started it, blame someone else).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ironbridge

So all this worldwide technology, locomotives, beam engines, machinery of all sorts, sprung up from a discovery in a little village in the Severn valley. It is now a world heritage site.

If you want to see the ones that have been restored, just search on youtube for 'pumping stations'

Here is one, try making this with your little lathe.

[youtube=425,350]PdIgEQ-r0nU[/youtube]

John


----------



## rake60 (Mar 20, 2008)

Beautiful stuff John.

I love to see the old engines running!
I had a little sports car at one time that would put out 250HP at 3500RPM.
I had to put it to rest when it was less than 6 years old.
These old steamers could match at HP at 8RPM and run reliably for 50 years
or more. 

The companies who built them were more often than not family operations,
where most of the workers were of the same sire name as the sign on the door.

Engines were built from _Plans_ not _Prints_.
No size to hit, but when the mating part was made it had to fit properly.
I always DID in the end! 

That kind of craftsmanship will never be seen again.
It's been lost to: 
_"Make it fast, and make a lot of them! If it doesn't work
we'll send them a replacement part under warranty."_

And people ask me why I'm so fascinated with steam engine. ???

Rick


----------



## Mcgyver (Mar 20, 2008)

that video is great! kind of the ultimate in model engineering for me would to have access to something like that, measure and create a set of detailed plans - I don't have the time to restore (or to be honest the inclination) an original but accurately capturing it in a set of plans and a model would be something. Now since I'm in a big city in the colonies and there are no beam engines to speak of, which one of you guys is closest to Cromford, Derbyshire.....or wait, was that Rick volunteering


----------



## Bogstandard (Mar 21, 2008)

That one is only a basic jobby.

Search for 'Papplewick pumping station' and be prepared to be amazed.

This is about one of the most famous ones.

But what you have to realise with these larger engines, they are usually integral with the building, not free standing. The support standards for the beams are in fact the walls of the building.
So if you want to build a scale model, you have to take up miniature bricklaying as well.

John


----------



## rickharris (Mar 21, 2008)

Mcgyver  said:
			
		

> that video is great! kind of the ultimate in model engineering for me would to have access to something like that, measure and create a set of detailed plans - I don't have the time to restore (or to be honest the inclination) an original but accurately capturing it in a set of plans and a model would be something. Now since I'm in a big city in the colonies and there are no beam engines to speak of, which one of you guys is closest to Cromford, Derbyshire.....or wait, was that Rick volunteering



It's about 80 miles from me. Must put on my list of places to go - actually been there but some years ago and no photographs. 

Papplewick pumping station is about 50 miles away - never been there though.

"Have you ever dreamed of driving a magnificent steam beam engine,
or do you know someone whose ambition has always been to be at the controls of a steam beam engine.
If so, then a day programme Experience Steam at Papplewick Pumping Station is just for you.
As well as helping to stoke the hand fired Lancashire boilers, you will also get the opportunity to drive one of the original twin beam engines, built by James Watt & Co. in 1884.

Dates for 2008 are Saturday 3rd may and Friday 19th September
Advance booking required, please contact the station for more details"


----------

